

What sort of Internet fanatic are you? (Myers-Briggs version) - ojbyrne
http://www.hyperorg.com/blogger/2010/06/14/what-sort-of-internet-fanatic-are-you-myers-briggs-version/

======
Scott_MacGregor
ETH--Except the T (Technodeterminists) portion where I would further refine it
to say it is not the Net per-se that brings about transformations, but the
people (us in here) who conceptualize it and build it for the end users.

